# Cutting ribs to fit smoker- quicker cook?



## dom (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm going to be cooking up some pork loin ribs tomorrow in my newly aquired 30" Masterbuilt electric smoker.  The ribs are too long to fit in the smoker.  If I cut them in half, will it decrease the time to cook? 

I was planning on 225 for about 5 hours. I will probably try foiling 1/2 of the ribs using the 2-2-1 method, to see how different they come out relative to just smoking them outright.  Just not sure if I should adjust the cooking time. 

Thanks!


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmmmm...I have the small GOSM smoker and when I cut my ribs to fit, I still use the 2-2-1 or variations of it when I use the foil technique. I just got through seasoning my Smoke Vault and that smoker is big.  I don't plan on  cutting up ribs to fit anytime soon.   There's more experienced folks out there and they'll be here soon to share their observations regarding your question. Congratulations on your new smoker.  Have fun with it.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 19, 2009)

The time will be the same with half a slab as it would be if left it whole.
Nice idea trying half foiled and half not.  Be sure to let us know which you liked better.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 19, 2009)

Your time would still be the same because you're not changing the thickness.


----------



## ncdodave (Jun 19, 2009)

Good early morning!
smoking half racks take the same amount of cooking time as full racks. stick with your routine and you'll be ok. I'm firing up my smokin' pro for some buts and ribs for my wifes grad party and will be doing full racks for about 5 to 6 hours myself also besides the butts.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I smoke them both ways, trimmed and not trimmed. Time is the same. When I smoke them without the foil, they don't come out as tender, and a little drier. I've done them on a Brinkman bullet and on my GOSM big block. Have a great smoke my friend.


----------



## plj (Jun 19, 2009)

half or full rack, same amount of time. 
I like foiled better - moister meat.


----------



## harrylips (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep, Im not going to tell you anything you haven't already heard.  Same time...


----------



## benjaminr (Jun 19, 2009)

Mine didnt fit in my masterbuilt 30" so i just stuffed them in. They shrunk and I ate them.


----------



## dom (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## bigsteve (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, like everyone said, no time differance.  I can't fit whole St. Louis racks on my Brinkman.  So I sometimes cut them in half, or sometimes put the both of them full size in a horse shoe shape in my rib rack.    Before I had a rib rack, instead of cutting them and laying them flat, I stood them on edge and made a circle out of them.  I have some skewers from a rotissorie I have in the house, to hold them together until they cooked some.  I know that's not what you asked, but I'm in a chatty mood I guess.


----------



## dinozoot (Jun 20, 2009)

An alternative to cutting them is to curve them or you can "crown" the racks by bending htem until the ends meet and secure with skewer then stand them up.


----------

